# Missed it by one week...



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The crappie have turned on. And have to work all next week. Dang. How do I know this? Well today we put out four rods and got two crappie before they where even baited. Bare hooks got them. Limited out in two hours and proceeded to catch LGMouth, yellow and white perch. Ran thru 5 dozen minnows in 4 hours. 

















Next week Monster catfish....
Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's great!!! What a haul.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> That's great!!! What a haul.


 me too.
:fishing:


----------

